# Advice please



## LouisG (12/12/18)

Hi All. I currently run a Zeus Dual RTA. I have my heart set on the new Dead Rabbit RTA. I understand RDA Dead Rabbit fans will swear by its flavour being similiar to the Dead Rabbit RDA. Any RTA users out there that can give their experience between the Zeus Dual and Dead Rabbit RTA? Any advice will be most welcome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (12/12/18)

I have both the Zeus Dual and Dead Rabbit RTA. 

The Rabbit has great flavour. Have a set of Aliens ID 3mm in mine. Coils are bend inwards and have a 2.5mm gap between them. Coils are as close as possible to the deck. Building on the deck is very easy.

If your build is closer the the outside, the tank gets very hot.



Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LouisG (12/12/18)

Thank you, is the flavour notably better in the Dead Rabbit RTA than in the Zeus Dual?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (12/12/18)

The flavour is very close on both tanks. 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LouisG (12/12/18)

Thank you, kindly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

